# S0 Schnittstelle bei elektronischen Drehstromzählern



## MRT (24 November 2012)

Die elektronischen Zähler haben diese S0-Schnittstelle wo z.B.: 1000 Imp./kwh ausgegeben werden. Diesen Ausgang möchte ich auf die SPS legen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob dieser Ausgang potentialfrei ist oder ob das ein Transistorausgang ist sodass ich ein Koppelrelais brauche?


----------



## MRT (24 November 2012)

Link zum Zähler:
http://www.swissnox.de/bestseller/swissnox-b-watt-drehstrom-zahler-400v-3x10-100-a-stromzahler-lcd-kwh-50hz.html

Betriebsanleitung gibts keine dazu.


----------



## Stanzman (24 November 2012)

Also bei den elektrischen Drehstromzählern die von dem Energieversorger eingebaut werden erfolgt die Impulsausgabe über einen potentialfreien Kontakt (meistens bis 230V AC belastbar). 
Das Problem könnte nur sein das die Impulsdauer für einen normlen SPS Eingang zu kurz sein könnte. Wir hatten bei unseren Anlagen eine Impulsdauer von 50 ms und die SPS brauchte mindesten 150 ms für eine sichere Erfassung. Deshalb mussten wir Impulsverlängerer verbauen.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## MRT (24 November 2012)

Danke, die Impulsdauer ist kein Problem. Wenn der Kontakt pot. frei ist dann sollte es kein Problem geben.


----------



## Stanzman (24 November 2012)

Oh ich habe mir gerade mal den Zähler angeschaut und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich da was verwechselt habe. 
Der Linkt bringt dich vielleicht weiter. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S0-Schnittstelle 
Der Kontakt ist doch nicht potentialfrei! 
Sorry für meinen Fehler.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## MRT (25 November 2012)

Ich hab noch das hier gefunden, damit ist es klar.

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/S0-Schnittstelle#Interne_Beschaltung


----------



## Oberchefe (25 November 2012)

ich hätte auch gesagt dass dem Wikipedia Artikel zu Folge das Signal potentialfrei ist, die Polarität aber doch beachtet werden muss. Für die meisten SPS-Eingänge dürfte das eben so reichen, mehr als 20mA nimmt da wohl selten eine auf. Die Impulsdauer ist da wie oben schon geschrieben manchmal eher ein Problem, der Zähler im Link liefert aber ein schon eher langes Signal.


----------

